

YC should start its @YCjobs - tilt

Following @techstarsjobs and @usethesource there should be a dedicated channel for recruiters like http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs<p>P.S. Unluckly I wouldn't benefit from this... yet?
======
tilt
Meanwhile I'll use this as collector

@techstarsjobs

@FoundryJobs

@usethesource

